

API Hack-a-thon tomorrow in Mnt View (Bump, Twilio, Olark, Y, etc) - sh1mmer
http://apihackathon.eventbrite.com/

======
mace
APIs for the invited companies:

<http://bu.mp/api.html>

<http://www.twilio.com/docs/>

<http://www.olark.com/docs>

<http://www.box.net/developers>

<http://pbworks.com/api_v2/>

<http://www.webservius.com/corp/documentation.html>

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/>

Lots to play with.

------
danielle17
woot, I'll be there - so happy this came together!

------
sown
What if I want to go but can't but still made some mashup thingie and want to
show it off?

~~~
danielle17
maybe I can show it off for you? There are going to be more of these events
soon too

~~~
sown
I'll just probably show up later. my mashup kinda sucks right now anyways. but
thanks for the offer.

------
catch23
any prizes for the contest?

